# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua 1 con CNC mini nhỏ của china hoac 1 con proxxon MF70

## yeucongnghe

em dang cần 2 con này bác nào có hàng neww inbox em cái nhé 

hàng cũ còn xài ok cũng dc thanks ae quan tâm

----------


## linhdt1121

lại về phay IC hả bác,bác đặt mấy bác trên này cũng tốt chán ah
có khi còn hơn pro đấy chứ
(nhìn thấy chữ china mới giám phán câu dưới)  :Big Grin:

----------


## yeucongnghe

> lại về phay IC hả bác,bác đặt mấy bác trên này cũng tốt chán ah
> có khi còn hơn pro đấy chứ
> (nhìn thấy chữ china mới giám phán câu dưới)


china còn tốt mà bác ai cũng nói đồ tàu không tốt nhưng nó hợp với sổ gạo của mình hí hí

----------


## linhdt1121

bác cũng phay IC điện thoại ah,e thấy cái con này hành trình cũng dài mà.nếu phay IC thì hơi phí.
mà chắc gì nó đã rẻ hơn hàng DIY hả bác.

----------


## yeucongnghe

> bác cũng phay IC điện thoại ah,e thấy cái con này hành trình cũng dài mà.nếu phay IC thì hơi phí.
> mà chắc gì nó đã rẻ hơn hàng DIY hả bác.


thì cứ post lên ae nào có hàng thì em múc ạ cốt là nhìn tinh tế chút thẩm mỹ chút tiền bạc hợp lý là em rước luôn và ngay ạ

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mình đang có mấy con khung nguyên gốc Hàn Quốc, chạy dây đai, nguyên bản để phay mạch in, động cơ step 5 pha Sanyo ,  khổ  300x300, không biết bác có hứng thú không.

----------


## anhxco

> Mình đang có mấy con khung nguyên gốc Hàn Quốc, chạy dây đai, nguyên bản để phay mạch in, động cơ step 5 pha Sanyo ,  khổ  300x300, không biết bác có hứng thú không.


Con nì rẻ không bác, rẻ em về ngâm cứu con phay mạch in và PnP theo bác NS, hehe

----------


## biết tuốt

không chơi hàng lắp ráp à bác  :Big Grin: 
proxxxxxx em k có chỉ có con này thôi http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/23...ay-ic-quay-tay

----------


## Tien Manh

Bác có nhã hứng em này thì liên hệ. Giá hơn em Proxon 1 tí. Thích Proxon cũng được em ship cho.
Spin 300w hoặc 1,5kw tùy bác chọn. BOB USB có JOG sẵn rất tiện phay IC điện thoại. Phần mềm hỗ trợ sẵn tạo đường dao phay IC. Chỉ cần nhập kích thước với độ sâu là xong à. Em đã làm nhiều cho anh em phá iCloud rất ưng.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Con nì rẻ không bác, rẻ em về ngâm cứu con phay mạch in và PnP theo bác NS, hehe


 Thực ra thì nói rẻ đắt là hơi khó nói, mà là nhiều tiền hay ít tiền thì đúng hơn  :Big Grin: 
 Vì em không chủ động nên nói sơ bộ cấu hình như sau :
  - Dòng máy : Janome (em không nhớ tên chính xác, vì đang đi làm, cái tên này bác Nhatson đã đề cập ở đâu đó, nếu bác nhớ sửa tên giúp em nhé. Cảm ơn bác)
  - Kiểu chạy : Dây đai XY,  Z trục vít . Khung H nhôm đúc, tấm đế bằng gang đúc, H frame. Trục trượt vuông bản 40
 - Hành trình tối đa : 320 x 320 x 135
 - Hành trình khả dụng : 300x300x130
 - Động cơ và drive SYN  Sanyo Denki 5 pha, Chạy rất êm và mượt
 - Nguồn cấp đầy đủ theo máy
  *** Bảo đảm 3 động cơ hoạt động bình thường, đang làm việc tốt
  Giá : 15 triệu , Anh em cứ chém sau lưng .....  :Big Grin:  Bao ship toàn quốc
  Số lượng hiện còn : 5 chiếc
   Giá chưa có spindle và BOB (BOB có thể tặng) , bác nào yêu cầu em lắp hoàn chỉnh, vui lòng lựa chọn loại spindle để em lắp, và cộng theo đúng giá niêm yết trên web nào đó mà các bác chỉ định

   Em đang có sẵn cái hình nghiêng, sẽ up lên cụ thể sau :

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

> không chơi hàng lắp ráp à bác 
> proxxxxxx em k có chỉ có con này thôi http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/23...ay-ic-quay-tay


Em thấy cái con này là hợp lý nhất , đáp ứng tốt tiêu chí ngonbổ rẻ và có chổ để nâng cấp nữa

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bác có nhã hứng em này thì liên hệ. Giá hơn em Proxon 1 tí. Thích Proxon cũng được em ship cho.
> Spin 300w hoặc 1,5kw tùy bác chọn. BOB USB có JOG sẵn rất tiện phay IC điện thoại. Phần mềm hỗ trợ sẵn tạo đường dao phay IC. Chỉ cần nhập kích thước với độ sâu là xong à. Em đã làm nhiều cho anh em phá iCloud rất ưng.


máy mới chưa làm mà đã bán ah.
đang tính mua máy phay này,làm 2 con cùng lúc đỡ công mang đi lại,cuối tuần về tha hồ nghịch

----------


## yeucongnghe

> máy mới chưa làm mà đã bán ah.
> đang tính mua máy phay này,làm 2 con cùng lúc đỡ công mang đi lại,cuối tuần về tha hồ nghịch



em cung rất băn khoăn lên mong các bác hỗ trợ nhiệt tình dùm em xin cám ơn ae vẫn cần thêm 1 số mẫu yêu cầu kis của nhật thì càng tốt không thì của tàu nguyên khối ạ thanks ae nhiều lắm

----------


## yeucongnghe

> em dang cần 2 con này bác nào có hàng neww inbox em cái nhé 
> 
> hàng cũ còn xài ok cũng dc thanks ae quan tâm


https://www.facebook.com/thang.mobile1986

----------


## newbieCNC

> Thực ra thì nói rẻ đắt là hơi khó nói, mà là nhiều tiền hay ít tiền thì đúng hơn 
>  Vì em không chủ động nên nói sơ bộ cấu hình như sau :
>   - Dòng máy : Janome (em không nhớ tên chính xác, vì đang đi làm, cái tên này bác Nhatson đã đề cập ở đâu đó, nếu bác nhớ sửa tên giúp em nhé. Cảm ơn bác)
>   - Kiểu chạy : Dây đai XY,  Z trục vít . Khung H nhôm đúc, tấm đế bằng gang đúc, H frame. Trục trượt vuông bản 40
>  - Hành trình tối đa : 320 x 320 x 135
>  - Hành trình khả dụng : 300x300x130
>  - Động cơ và drive SYN  Sanyo Denki 5 pha, Chạy rất êm và mượt
>  - Nguồn cấp đầy đủ theo máy
>   *** Bảo đảm 3 động cơ hoạt động bình thường, đang làm việc tốt
> ...





Con máy của bác Ngocanh với con máy này của em hình như là 2 anh em. Nhưng con này đã chế lại nhiều, con này dây dợ đang loằng ngoằng, hôm nào rảnh em sẽ đi lại dây. Không biết cái điều khiển trục quay của bác có giống cái hình dưới của em không?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Con máy của bác Ngocanh với con máy này của em hình như là 2 anh em. Nhưng con này đã chế lại nhiều, con này dây dợ đang loằng ngoằng, hôm nào rảnh em sẽ đi lại dây. Không biết cái điều khiển trục quay của bác có giống cái hình dưới của em không?


 Bác tháo hết cái tấm mặt bàn của nó ra à. Em thì riêng phần khung là cấm sờ, phải để nguyên trạng.
  Em up lên ít hình lúc cân chỉnh máy đây :  (Em định up lên photobucket cho đỡ tônd tài nguyên diễn đàn, mà em mở photobucket mãi không được)
 Cân bằng trục X 





 Cân bằng gá spindle 



 Rà spindle , lệch điểm đầu và điểm cuối 0.003mm
 Cho chạy các trục XYZ, sai số từ đầu hành trình đến cuối hành trình : 0.04mm



 Khi đang mổ bụng :







  Chỉ còn tý xíu nữa thôi là em nó hoàn thiện :

----------


## anhxco

> Bác tháo hết cái tấm mặt bàn của nó ra à. Em thì riêng phần khung là cấm sờ, phải để nguyên trạng.
>   Em up lên ít hình lúc cân chỉnh máy đây :  (Em định up lên photobucket cho đỡ tônd tài nguyên diễn đàn, mà em mở photobucket mãi không được)
>  Cân bằng trục X 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Cân bằng gá spindle


Con này về gắn vào pc chạy phải k bác, nó phay nhom dc k ta?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Con này về gắn vào pc chạy phải k bác, nó phay nhom dc k ta?


 Để em cho nó phay thử đã, không biết nên chưa nói được , nhưng con spindle này là do khách yêu cầu lắp. Động cơ 60k/p. 300w, China

----------


## Tien Manh

Máy em đã lên đường. Cảm ơn chủ thớt.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em test máy :

----------

anhxco, diy1102, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Con mini gầy gầy vậy mà làm được việc dữ hen, quá hớp cho các bác mới bắt đầu làm quen CNC

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## diy1102

Con này trục z vitme pải bước 10 à bác.

----------


## anhxco

> Em test máy :


Con spindle 800w à bác, tốc độc chạy dao bao nhiêu vậy ạ?

----------


## anhxco

Ủa, bác cắt nhựa à, em tường cắt nhôm.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Ủa, bác cắt nhựa à, em tường cắt nhôm.


 Cát nhôm cũng được luôn ah, mà chưa có nước giải nhiệt nên em chưa dám cắt. Nhỡ nó cháy con spindle này thì suýt bằng nửa tiền máy, em lấy đâu ra mà đền  :Big Grin:  .  Để tối cái bác mua máy mang cái động cơ bơm qua rồi em test tiếp bác ah. Lúc ấy lại mời các bác xem tiếp...  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco, thuhanoi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Con này trục z vitme pải bước 10 à bác.


 Cái trục Z này là em mua của bác Nam CNC, chạy rất mượt và vững chãi, cũng là do nhu cầu của khách thôi. Còn nguyên gốc của nó bước 5 bác ah

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhxco

> Cát nhôm cũng được luôn ah, mà chưa có nước giải nhiệt nên em chưa dám cắt. Nhỡ nó cháy con spindle này thì suýt bằng nửa tiền máy, em lấy đâu ra mà đền  .  Để tối cái bác mua máy mang cái động cơ bơm qua rồi em test tiếp bác ah. Lúc ấy lại mời các bác xem tiếp...


Báo hại e xem mấy bác tán gẫu hết gần 15p mới biết là nhựa, hè hè

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## newbieCNC

> Em test máy :


Cái Sờ pin đờ + VFD của hãng nào đấy bác, giá có đắt ko ah.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái Sờ pin đờ + VFD của hãng nào đấy bác, giá có đắt ko ah.


 Sớ pín và biến tần của tầu bác ah. Giá đâu tầm 8tr5/bộ

----------

newbieCNC

----------


## Tien Manh

> Sớ pín và biến tần của tầu bác ah. Giá đâu tầm 8tr5/bộ


Không nhầm thì là Zhenyu GDZ 1000hz, hí hí. Biến tần thì BEST ăn đứt các hãng tàu khác. Chạy mát và giật cũng nhẹ hơn các hãng khác =))

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## yeucongnghe

Cần cả nhà giúp em 1 con nữa ......../

----------


## lkcnc

Bác ở Hà Nội thì qua cửa hàng của em

----------


## yeucongnghe

Tối thiểu cũng cho cai sdt đi chứ

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đây, bác xem nó ở đây : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/25...xon-MF70/page2    (#20)

----------


## yeucongnghe

Giá nó cả spinder nữa cũng 20 mấy chai rồi bac fix lại giá sem em đó có về đội của em ko

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Giá nó cả spinder nữa cũng 20 mấy chai rồi bac fix lại giá sem em đó có về đội của em ko


  Bác cần xem máy, thì để bác xem máy thôi, chứ bao nhiêu chai là tùy vào lựa chọn của bác ah.
 Cũng thông báo công khai luôn  giá con máy này đầy đủ mang về chỉ việc chạy là 19 triệu. - Các bác cứ gạch đá sau lưng cho em  :Big Grin:

----------


## yeucongnghe

> Bác cần xem máy, thì để bác xem máy thôi, chứ bao nhiêu chai là tùy vào lựa chọn của bác ah.
>  Cũng thông báo công khai luôn  giá con máy này đầy đủ mang về chỉ việc chạy là 19 triệu. - Các bác cứ gạch đá sau lưng cho em


Vâng anh đang cân 1 xưởng chuyên nghiêp để hợp tác lâu dài thanks anh 1 lần nữa những bác chạy cò vui lòng ko inbox mất thời gian của em lắm

----------


## lkcnc

dt của mình o969.413.7o5 bác cứ alo cho em theo số đó, ở Hn có dịp anh em giao lưu

----------


## yeucongnghe

Nhà mình ơi hum nay bác nào có hàng thì em múc luôn nhé thánk all 0976530554

----------

